# How does h drol cut bf if you cant do cardio??



## Pika (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys im going to order 2 tubs of h drol anyday now ... Iv been told not  to do cardio on any steriod cycle as it csn cause heart probs .. So how would it lose you bf%??

Also whats strenge gains ?? Thanks


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2011)

most important for fats burn-lost fats is cardio+diet..then all other!


----------



## Himik (May 8, 2011)

Diet + cardio = fat loss, gear is used to supplement those two.


----------



## Digitalash (May 8, 2011)

You can lose fat without cardio, as long as you're in a caloric deficit. I'd imagine hdrol helps because most anabolics have a nutrient partitioning effect, of course you will still need a good diet. Honestly on a short cycle of something like Hdrol I don't think you'd have any problems still doing cardio, don't run a marathon or anything but I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Pika (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replys ... And you think?? Il be fine?? Lol tgat don't sound to good lol umm so if i do like. A 10 min walk vefore and after gym lol im scared to run now dam lol 

Any1 tryed h drol? I mean strenge ?? And im looking for all my body to be more dry looking ( weird i know ) 

My cuzin did 6 weeks on m drol only sides was he coffed blood and pissed blood lol bad sides. I know but he dryed up real good and strenge gains was amazin!! I mean he only been workin out for 7 weeks lol he had no diet and sumtimes wouldnt go to the gym id say he gained 3bls and dryed up loads!!! Looked good but he didnt do a pct so he lost it and more!!

Anyways hope ya can help me out


----------



## nyf1nest (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Retroshaper (May 8, 2011)

While taking H-Drol, I couldn't have run to save my life. My feet felt like bricks! It was weird bro. As soon as my PCT started I was right back to normal.


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2011)

you can lose body fat with proper dieting, cardio is not necessary.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 8, 2011)

and also muscles lost for sure.


----------



## Pika (May 8, 2011)

Ha brock feet ay! Lol 

Well i think id do a 10 mins walk after cycle or soo but losdin muscle while on steds bro?? Lol


----------



## Digitalash (May 8, 2011)

Pika said:


> Thanks for the replys ... And you think?? Il be fine?? Lol tgat don't sound to good lol umm so if i do like. A 10 min walk vefore and after gym lol im scared to run now dam lol
> 
> Any1 tryed h drol? I mean strenge ?? And im looking for all my body to be more dry looking ( weird i know )
> 
> ...


 
I've heard of guys doing cardio on much much harsher cycles than a few weeks of H-drol. So yes, I think you'll be fine. Do you have high blood pressure already? If so try to lower it naturally before you go on. Other than that keep your water intake high and take a few grams of fish oil a day, maybe some hawthorne berry. Keep an eye on the way you feel, if you start getting headaches and flushing etc. obviously you don't want to be running. I wouldn't say go out and do HIIT, but some mild cardio a few times a week won't be a problem IMO.


----------



## Pika (May 8, 2011)

Thanks bro, no i don't have high bp and il be taking cycle assist threw the hole cycle .. I need a good serm site now i know i cant ask but it would be good if somone could pm me maybye point me to the right way?? Thanks


----------



## Hubauer (May 8, 2011)

Pika said:


> Ha brock feet ay! Lol
> 
> Well i think id do a 10 mins walk after cycle or soo but losdin muscle while on steds bro?? Lol



It's so hard to read your posts...

I kind of doubt your cousin was coughing and peeing blood from the h-drol, but coughing and/or peeing blood is a sign that your body is tapping out and it's time to stop. If you really believed that those were sides from h-drol, why would you risk it? Why not run actual gear?


----------



## Pika (May 8, 2011)

Sorry im on a iphone ... And if you looked closly i said hecran m drol not h drol ... I have thoght of running readl gear sonthink like test 250 but iv been told your more likliy to lose hair on test then you will with h drol and i want my hair lol


----------



## Digitalash (May 8, 2011)

Pika said:


> Sorry im on a iphone ... And if you looked closly i said hecran m drol not h drol ... I have thoght of running readl gear sonthink like test 250 but iv been told your more likliy to lose hair on test then you will with h drol and i want my hair lol


 
Doesn't iphone come with spellcheck? Anyway the chances of losing hair with just test are pretty small, even if you're prone to it it will probably take quite a few cycles to really notice anything. Besides, taking hdrol by itself will leave you with no libido or energy, do you like having sex?


----------



## Hubauer (May 8, 2011)

Pika said:


> Sorry im on a iphone ... And if you looked closly i said hecran m drol not h drol ... I have thoght of running readl gear sonthink like test 250 but iv been told your more likliy to lose hair on test then you will with h drol and i want my hair lol



Oh, my bad man. But I kind of doubt the bloody stuff was due to m-drol, unless he was running a high dose or something. 

Test really just speeds up hair loss... if you're going to lose it anyway, why not lose it while you're gaining 20lbs of muscle? But seriously, I would bet I'm pretty prone to hair loss and I'm starting a cycle tomorrow, check my log and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## GMO (May 8, 2011)

Pika said:


> Hi guys im going to order 2 tubs of h drol anyday now ... Iv been told not  to do cardio on any steriod cycle as it csn cause heart probs .. So how would it lose you bf%??
> 
> Also whats strenge gains ?? Thanks



Cardio is fine on cycle, bro...


----------



## Digitalash (May 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Cardio is fine on cycle, bro...


 

pros are on inhuman amounts of gear year round, and still do cardio lol


----------



## nyf1nest (May 8, 2011)

Bro just a question how old are you?


----------



## Pika (May 8, 2011)

Your right about that i have been threw this before and its a hard one as i know id gain way more and feel better on test alone don't know about strenge on test etr etr.. But im 21 i don't think my hair is going just yet lol 

I will make a choice on the 2 because it being my first cycle i will never gain as good as my first right guys? 

Il be starting a cycle after christs im going to cut back around some bf% for then but for sure its a real on and off  choices choices


----------



## GMO (May 9, 2011)

Pika said:


> Your right about that i have been threw this before and its a hard one as i know id gain way more and feel better on test alone don't know about strenge on test etr etr.. *But im 21* i don't think my hair is going just yet lol
> 
> I will make a choice on the 2 because it being my first cycle i will never gain as good as my first right guys?
> 
> Il be starting a cycle after christs im going to cut back around some bf% for then but for sure its a real on and off  choices choices



You need to wait a couple more years before you start any cycle, AAS, PH or otherwise...


----------



## Pika (May 9, 2011)

Why tho? Most 21 aged people do um thats the point to look good young aint it??


----------



## thegeneral25 (May 9, 2011)

First of all i think you are way too young to do any cycles. Wait more than a couple of years. More like at least 8 years or something. For now you should eat right and train hard and you will see results for sure...

Second of all, not to be mean or anything but please try to spell correctly its really hard to read what you say. You dont have to be perfect but at least try. English is not even my first language and i still try to speak properly... Just a suggestion, because people are gonna stop reading anything you say. Have a nice day!


----------



## Pika (May 9, 2011)

Lol thanks for your reply! I text talk thats why its all wrong lol

I don't know about 8 years bro lol


----------



## GMO (May 9, 2011)

Pika said:


> Why tho? Most 21 aged people do um thats the point to look good young aint it??


 

Because at age 21 you have TONS of anabolic hormones coursing through your body, and if you can't grow on that, then you have no idea what you are doing in terms of training and diet.

Also, using AAS so young puts you at risk for a myriad of health concerns like libido problems and low test production, which you DO NOT want to deal with in your 20's.  You are in the prime of your life right now...trust me AAS are not needed.  Using them at your age is just plain laziness and ignorance.


----------



## Pika (May 9, 2011)

Hmm bro your probs right so h drol cant be a op?? As i was thinking after christmas bwt tu order lol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 9, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


>


 
Bwahahahahahaha.  My thoughts exactly!


----------

